# كورس متكامل عن مبادئ الديناميكا الحرارية



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ....

تاليا ستجدون عرضا سهلا و مفيد عن مبادئ الديناميكا الحرارية .... ارجو الفائدة ... و السلام


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

*قانون الديناميكا الحرارية الاول*

قانون الديناميكا الحرارية الاول


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

*قانون الديناميكا الحرارية الثاني*

قانون الديناميكا الحرارية الثاني


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

*thermodynamic properties*

thermodynamic properties


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

*قياس الحرارة و الضغط*

قياس الحرارة و الضغط


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

*الطاقة و الشغل و الحرارة*

الطاقة و الشغل


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

*compression process*

compression process


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

*change of phase*

change of phase


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

*property diagram & steam table*

property diagram & steam table


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

*thermodynamic systems & process*

thermodynamic systems & process


----------



## eyadamk (22 يوليو 2006)

انتهى الكورس ....


----------



## ARAB-HORSE (23 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ إياد على الكورس السريع


----------



## makeyhashem (4 أغسطس 2006)

eyadamk جميل وجزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## أبو إسحاق المصرى (18 مارس 2007)

المرفقات لا تعمل!!!


----------



## abbasa (18 مارس 2007)

thank u very much,but we can not download ,the files are not working.can u please send them in another files.
thanks and regards


----------



## أبو إسحاق المصرى (18 مارس 2007)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abbasa (18 مارس 2007)

thanks,but all links are not working,we can not download from the that,s links.can you please send thim on another links.
best regards


----------



## CHE Amjad (22 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## ربيع هاني مومني (26 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااا جزيلاااااااااا


----------



## البرنس الحزين (26 مارس 2007)

شاكر لك eyadmac بس الروابط ماهي شغاله


----------



## أبو إسحاق المصرى (27 مارس 2007)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سالمين (28 مارس 2007)

مشكور ماقصرت على هذه المعلمات القيمه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## CHE Amjad (30 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام والتقدير لك


----------



## أبو إسحاق المصرى (2 أبريل 2007)

يا جماعة الذى عنده الكورس فليتفضل علينا بوضعه عنا!!!


----------



## oxygen O2 (5 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا...
عساك عالقوه .. ولاهنت ..


----------



## امير العراق (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكورس الجميل والسريع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## chemical82 (12 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر يااخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فارس واقى (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على الجهد الكبير وهذا الكورس الجميل


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك جاري التنزيل


----------



## maha fuqha (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا كتير يا اخ
بس يا ريت تعطي محاضرو او كورس في كيفيه ايجاد
dew point and bubble point and K
وشكرا كتير


----------



## mraheem2004 (3 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الي ماتحب وترضى

انت مش عارف انت وفرت عليا تعب قد ايه في الأيام الصعبة دي (( ايام الامتحانات))


----------



## همر الحاسوب (3 مايو 2007)

مشكور على هذا العمل الرائع وانشاء الله من حسن الى احسن:75: :75: :75: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## فجـــر (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرر


----------



## tawfeks (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا أخى العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة
مع تحياتى
tawfeks


----------



## ع الزناتي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير علي هذا الكورس


----------



## عمر الجريري (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه الكورسات الرائعة


----------



## زياد محمد (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## راكين (28 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## عالم الأمة (29 يناير 2008)

*تسسسسلم اخوي*

الsemeter الجاي منزل هذ الcorce ان شا الله يفيدني :77:


----------



## ياسين الامين (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عزيز (28 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بلدي (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## محمود بن حسين (29 فبراير 2008)

الى من يتعدى على الحبيب 
اللهم أجعل كيدهم فى نحرهم و ألههم فى نفسهم و خذهم من حيث لا يحتسبون


----------



## مهندس شقي (7 مارس 2008)

يعطيك العافية اخووووي


----------



## بشار رائد (11 مارس 2008)

شكرآ للجهود على الثيرموداينمك


----------



## matatta (13 مارس 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## قدور بدر الزمان (14 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا حول مضمون الموضوع، و تحية خلصة من الجزائر


----------



## السدوين (15 مارس 2008)

الاسلام عليكم 
اشكر اخي بس اي منها لا تعمل وانا محتجها جدا. اي مساعدة


----------



## fadiragb (16 مارس 2008)

ياخي مشكور جدا جدا والله نشكرك لطول بالك وحبك لفائده الاخرين تتهنى 
بس كيف ممكن نزل المرفقات


----------



## a3eai (22 مارس 2008)

Thanks a lot
can u plz upload these files again? cuz they' r not working
I tried a lot to download them but I couldn't ...
anyways,thanks a lot and i'd appreciate it if u reupload them


----------



## مونيا الليبية (22 مارس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشار رائد (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرآ للموضوع ونحن نتظر المزيد


----------



## وضاحة (11 أبريل 2008)

المرفقات لا تعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عثمان الكوافي (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس من اليمن (23 أبريل 2008)

الملفات المرفقه عن الديناميكا غير مفعله اي لاتتحمل


----------



## مهندس من اليمن (23 أبريل 2008)

المرفقات لاتعمل الرجاء اعادة طرحها مره اخرى مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## التنواجيوي (24 أبريل 2008)

أبو إسحاق المصرى قال:


> يا جماعة الذى عنده الكورس فليتفضل علينا بوضعه عنا!!!


 

لكي تستفيد من الملفات يجب ان يكون لديك برنامج لفتح الملفات المضغوطه مثل zip. او winRAR


وهذا الكلام موجه لجميع الأعضاء الذين لم يتمكنوا من فتح الملفات ............. والسلام عليكم


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (26 أبريل 2008)

http://www.unusualresearch.com/GovLab/doestandard.htm
العنوان المرفق فوق سوف تجدون فيه بقيه الكورسات الجاهزه للتحميل وبصوره متكامله وسهله للتحميل 
وشكرا


----------



## افقادرو (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بني ليث (4 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد عبدرب الرسول (7 مايو 2008)

شكرا ليك على هذا الكورس


----------



## ميس ار (11 مارس 2009)

جـــزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سعد السوداني (11 مارس 2009)

شكراجزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ash312 (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## ميسر_3 (13 مارس 2009)

إلى الأخ الكريم،
جزاك الله كل خير. هذه المادة من أحب المواد عندي. أتساءل إن كان بالإمكان تزويدي ببحوث متخصصة عن Phase equilibria? و شكرا


----------



## ارهينيوس (13 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ارهينيوس (13 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررررر ع الكورس فعلا ملخص


----------



## أحمد رشاد أحمد (5 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## [email protected] (5 مايو 2009)

Thank you very very much


----------



## kamal Nashar (13 مايو 2009)

جميل وجزاك الله كل خير .شئ رائع


----------



## malika_ahmed (14 مايو 2009)

*Bonjour, s'il vous plait pouvez vous m'aider à trouver ces livres: 
1. *
*Polymeric stabilization of colloidal dispersions
Donald Napper 
Ed. Academic press

2. Foundations of colloids science
R. J. Hunter
Ed. Oxford University Press

3. Emulsions, Latices and Dispersions
P. Becher and M. N. Yudenfreund
Ed. Marcel Dekker

4. Theory of stability of colloids and thin films
B. V. Derjaguin
Consultants Bureau - New York and London
*

*je vous remercie d'avance*​


----------



## temotemo (25 يوليو 2009)

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى عمل رائع شكرا على تعبك


----------



## ابو يوسف (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
اخي الكريم


----------



## otaif (16 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا*

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## weesa (3 سبتمبر 2009)

im very gratiful thank many much


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يا باشمهندس على الكورس


----------



## أسد الواحة (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا علي هذه الشروح والمبادئ المبسطة والمفيدة 
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## enas2 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا بجد كنت محتاجه اوي الف شكر


----------



## غريب الطباع (22 أكتوبر 2009)

موضو رائع جزاك الله كل خير ......


----------



## azooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

1000 شكر عزيزي ومزديا من التالق


----------



## FiGoOo88 (29 مارس 2010)

*جزاكمـ الله خيراً *
*أفادكمـ الله*​


----------



## محمد ابوسلمى (30 مارس 2010)

مشكووووور وماقصرت 
 *كل الاحترام و التقدير*
* تحياتى
*​


----------



## على منصورى (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## 881988 (11 أغسطس 2010)

الله يحفظك


----------



## nefer_tete (11 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## James Bond 007 (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (12 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000000مع التقدير*


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## safa aldin (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير علي هذا الكورس


----------



## الهندي30 (24 يناير 2011)

*أشكرك أخي معتز على هذا الجهد المبارك منك *


----------



## engdina14 (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلاااااااا .. الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الهندي30 (24 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## مصطفى محمد بدير طه (25 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر يا اخى ...الهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## farouq dabag (2 مارس 2011)

عاشت ايدك ياأخي


----------



## عصام حمدي حجازي (27 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nouh paul (28 يوليو 2011)

thank u so much it is very helpful


----------



## رائد حيران (30 يوليو 2011)

شكــــــرا لك على هـــــــــــذا الموضـــــــــــــــوع الرائـــــــــــــع


----------



## جمال وهيب (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مع الشكر والتقدير على هذه الجهود المتميزة


----------



## engmmohie (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الديناميكا الحرارية من أهم العلوم لمختلف التخصصات
خصوصا من يعملون بمحطات القوى
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله الظفيري (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه مشكور ....


----------



## عاطف خليفة (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر عبدالحي (5 فبراير 2012)

[اللهم صل علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم)


----------



## عمر عبدالحي (5 فبراير 2012)

حفظك الله و رعاك ودمت لخدمة المعرفة


----------



## رغدة ليبيا (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mdaood83 (2 مارس 2012)

الف شكر وربي يحفظ من نشر هذه وتعب بالنشر وجزاه الله خير


----------



## عمار مجيد لاجي (13 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

